
Cybersecurity and Log Management with SQL - raushanrajjj
https://easysiem.com
======
raushanrajjj
A SaaS Platform powered by osquery and opendistro ES. Get a Hosted
Elasticsearch kibana and osquery fleet manager to manage logs, metrics and
cybersecurity at a highly affordable price.

The platform is a one-stop-shop for anyone looking for managing logs/metrics,
compliance(PCI, GDPR, etc), fim, vulnerabilitiy mgmt, VAPT, etc.

